# what pump do you use on your tcr comp?



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Getting tired of sticking my _Toppeak Mini Master Blaster_ in my back pocket every time i ride, and was curious if there were any decent pumps out there that fit onto a TCR Comp frame, and won't rub it raw.

Any suggestion?

Not interested in CO2.

tia


----------



## Doc (Jan 26, 2006)

I use a TopPeak road morph attached to the top tube. Pump's a bit long so pulling out the water bottles needs some finesse. Great pump, careful not to tighten too much as plastic bracket may break. This on a TCR 2 '06 .So far no problems.

Doc


----------



## Orb (Sep 20, 2005)

Also use a Road Morph. It's big and bulky and I don't care...it more than makes up for its weight when you have to use it.


----------



## scitech (Nov 20, 2005)

I also use a topeka morph MTB pump. There seems to be little difference between the MTB and Road pumps. Mine is mounted on the downtube. It's way easier to use compare to those small pocket sized pumps..


----------

